# 922 EHD & Lan



## saftrep (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 922 and 612 install planned for this weekend. I already have a 622 that I am replacing. Just curious - if the ehd is active and both recievers are on my lan can you watch recorded material from either ehd through the lan? in other words can I access the ehd on the 612 through the 922 if both are on the lan?

also, which is more beneficial? wireless adapter or sling extender? I have a wireless adapter coming for the install.

thanks,
David


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

No, the EHD is only accessible from the device it's plugged into.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Somebody name EHD as 'SnickersNet'  - disconnect it and moving it by your feet, you doing transfer the records to other DVR.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I actually prefer the "MilkyWayNet" myself, but that's just me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Now I want a 5th Avenue... or maybe a Payday.

But yeah... The EHD can only be accessed from the receiver to which it is connected... with only one exception. On the 922, since it has built-in Sling... IF you are connected through the Web or mobile Sling app, and your EHD is connected to the 922... then you can watch those EHD movies via Sling as well.

On the other question... Sling extender vs Wifi... I don't have a Sling extender, so I can't argue the merits of that... but the Wifi comes in handy if you don't have Ethernet near your receiver and if you don't (or can't) use HomePlug.


----------

